# comment ouvrir un ipod 3G



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

Hello!

J'ai lu dans le forum que lorsque l'ipod ne s'allume plus du tout (même en faisant toutes les manips possibles de reset) on peut l'ouvrir et débrancher un petit cable qui relie la batterie au disque dur et le rébrancher...mais comment fait on pour l ouvrir!?!? j'ai pas envie d'envoyer mon ipod et attendre une éternité!!  merci pour vos réponses!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2004)

C'est très délicat. S'il est sous garantie cette manuvre est déconseillée. Je crois qu'il faut l'ouvrir par les côtés.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

merci! mais est-ce que ca marche l astuce de débrancher le fil de la batterie!?!?!?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2004)

Je sais qu'il y a un tuto la dessu sur  ipodfanatic  mais je n'arrive pas a me connecter sur le site en ce momment pour te dire ou. Ca doit etre facile a retrouver.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

Ouais j ai vu mais ils parlent ke pour le modele g1 et g2...bon ben je vais devoir l envoyer et attendre kelkes mois!!


----------



## AntoineD (7 Mars 2004)

empedro9 a dit:
			
		

> .bon ben je vais devoir l envoyer et attendre kelkes mois!!



Oui, c'est pas plus mal : quand tu fais une manip' pas prévue par le constructeur (en l'occurrence ouvrir ton ipod), tu flingues la garantie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je te comprends, j'ai encore qu'un discman (d'ici cet été...) et c'est l'horreur quand j'ai plus de pile ! alors,  le voir partir 2 semaines...


----------



## Lordwizard (7 Mars 2004)

Je te confirme que la démarche fonctionne bien (c'est d'ailleurs moi qui l'ai decrite sur ce forum...), mais dans mon cas il s'agissait de mon ancien iPod 1G, mon 3G n'a jamais eu besoin de çà, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi cela serait different...


----------

